# 541                                                      Turnips 541!



## Roobi

Got a very high price today! Let me know if you want to come over to sell. You're also welcome to shop and I think Saharah is walking around somewhere. Also a bunch of free diys on the southwest beach.

No tips or entry fee.


----------



## sorachu

Hi! Are you still available? o:


----------



## Roobi

sorachu said:


> Hi! Are you still available? o:


Yes. I'll send you the dodo code 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021

Stores are open one more hour. I'll be online until then


----------



## Roobi

Stores closing in ten minutes, so there wont be enough time to sell now. Sorry guys!


----------



## tarepanda3ame

Thanks for offering this anyways.


----------



## gabbz21

What are your prices like today?


----------



## Krazyone

Roobi said:


> Got a very high price today! Let me know if you want to come over to sell. You're also welcome to shop and I think Saharah is walking around somewhere. Also a bunch of free diys on the southwest beach.
> 
> No tips or entry fee.


Thanks bunches.  I really need to sell my turnips I need to make a few trips if I could . Let me know if available Still thanks.


----------



## EmGee

Are you still open?

Edit: nvm, I saw that you're closed


----------



## Mrtiktak20

Can I still get in?


----------

